# What would you do here? TPO roof



## ThinkRoofing555 (1 mo ago)

So doing a fully adhered on a half inch fibreboard. Im thinking of building a curb inbetween these 2 roofs, torching the neighbours and tpo this side then cap with flashing. What you guys think?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Solid plan


----------

